# Gunsmith that will actually DO something? SE Michigan



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

The kid had a misfire with my TC Venture Saturday morning of youth season (9/11).

Took the gun in that afternoon to *Dick Williams Gunshop* in Saginaw. They worked on it for about an hour, and handed it back with some fired brass. I figured everything was good.

When we got out to hunt for the evening, I noticed no rounds were missing from the box. It appears they didn't fire any of my ammo. Three attempted shots that evening, all misfires. Problem obviously not fixed.


Youth season over, back in SE Michigan... I take it in to *Shooter's Service* in Livonia. They have it for a little more than two weeks, and call me and tell me it's ready. I show up to pick up the gun and ask what the problem was - and they have no idea.

They checked the bolt and it was clean. They checked headspace and it was OK. The end.

*They didn't fire a single round from the half box of ammo I left with them, including three misfires. *

Oh... but they did AN INTERNET SEARCH and noted that some Venture users have problem with Hornady ammo, so their answer is switch to a different ammo... or they could ship it back to Thompson Center. When I complained that they basically had done nothing the answer was "You can leave it and we'll have him look at it again".


TWO different gunsmiths -
1) did something that didn't work and never tested with my ammo, even though he had a whole box
2) did basically nothing and never tested with my ammo or ANY ammo, even though he had a whole box

So anyone got a recommendation for a smith that will actually try to fix my gun instead of avoiding doing anything, will actually bother test firing the gun, and won't take weeks to do nothing?


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Didn't you already post this and have multiple suggestions? Read your old post








Gunsmith recommendation - SE Michigan


Can you just order a new spring? I'm the fix it myself kind of person. I can't even find parts diagrams. TC parts seem to be pretty unavailable.




www.michigan-sportsman.com


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Tell them to replace the firing pin.
Either it’s too short, or the spring is weak.

some primers are harder than others.
Dougs guys are usually on top of those kinds of things.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

aacosta said:


> Didn't you already post this and have multiple suggestions? Read your old post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes... and two of the suggested gunsmiths were tried, with no success - and the second one not even really bothering to try anything other than an internet searchg although they had the gun for two+ weeks.

So anyone got a recommendation for a smith that will actually try to fix my gun instead of avoiding doing anything, will actually bother test firing the gun, and won't take weeks to do nothing?


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Would you like someone to stop in and see Doug? 
By chance, are the strikes different between their test shots and your misfires?
I’ve had moisture compromised cartridges before. Half the box were duds.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

As previously posted, I recommended Johnsons sporting goods in adrian MI


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Gamekeeper said:


> Would you like someone to stop in and see Doug?


Not much point, as I won't be in that area anytime soon.



Gamekeeper said:


> By chance, are the strikes different between their test shots and your misfires?


Good question I can't answer, as I don't have the couple fired brass they gave me.



Gamekeeper said:


> I’ve had moisture compromised cartridges before. Half the box were duds.


The misfires involve rounds from multliple boxes - a half fired box that had no misfires before, and a new box.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you tried different rounds? Not from either of the two boxes that you have and possibly from a different manufacturer? I may be totally wrong but in your last thread on the subject you seemed to not buy into the fact that it could be your Hornaday rounds.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Maybe you walked in there with the same know-it-all attitude like you do in here?


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

ryan-b said:


> Have you tried different rounds? Not from either of the two boxes that you have and possibly from a different manufacturer?


I haven't - because I'm not particularly interested in switching from ammo it shoots better than anything else, to fix a new problem that never existed before.

The gun shot the same ammo, just fine without a single misfire, for a couple years - then starts misfiring basically every shot, in the middle of a box of that ammo... and also misfires on a new box of that same ammo.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

It’s a game of thousandths.

A hard primer, deeply set in the cartridge, and a firing pin that is on the short side of spec, and you have a frustrating combination of misfires.

Change the firing pin.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Shoeman said:


> Maybe you walked in there with the same know-it-all attitude like you do in here?


I've now told two gunsmiths the same thing - I don't know what is going on, and no idea why.

Now... when I picked up the gun after two weeks+ to find out all they'd done was a headspace check and a 15 minute internet search, and never bothered to fire a round - I was a bit irritated at the suggestion to just leave it for them to look at again, and said why bother and walked out after paying.

I don't know what is happening - problem seems to be that the folks who SHOULD know don't seem to either.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

There aren’t a lot of parts in that system.

Regrettably, due to the ammunition shortage, finding a box of cartridges with the same bullet, and then being able to go to the range and runoff 20 rounds, is much harder to do than previously.

I don’t like it either when people don’t fix things the first time.

Soft or hard strikes are pretty common in the vintage shotgun world. And equally frustrating.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

pescadero said:


> I haven't - because I'm not particularly interested in switching from ammo it shoots better than anything else, to fix a new problem that never existed before.
> 
> The gun shot the same ammo, just fine without a single misfire, for a couple years - then starts misfiring basically every shot, in the middle of a box of that ammo... and also misfires on a new box of that same ammo.


Getting to the bottom of the issue is going to take exploring all options. Just because you dont want to switch ammo doesn't mean you should disregard exploring that as the issue. It seems that the gunsmith thinks it could be your issue. It sounds like it is atleast plausible.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Gamekeeper said:


> It’s a game of thousandths.
> 
> A hard primer, deeply set in the cartridge, and a firing pin that is on the short side of spec, and you have a frustrating combination of misfires.
> 
> Change the firing pin.


Primers measure the same depth (within a thousandth) of other rounds from other brands, and I doubt the primers got deeper or harder over the summer... no reason the firing pin should be shorter suddenly either.

Protrusion measures fine, and according to the smith the headspace measured ok in both go and no go checks.

Changing the firing pin might be an answer - but unlike a Remington 700, I can find NO parts for this rifle - so it would have to be done by a smith, and more likely based on what I've heard... shipped back to Thompson Center.


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

pescadero said:


> I've now told two gunsmiths the same thing - I don't know what is going on, and no idea why.
> 
> Now... when I picked up the gun after two weeks+ to find out all they'd done was a headspace check and a 15 minute internet search, and never bothered to fire a round - I was a bit irritated at the suggestion to just leave it for them to look at again, and said why bother and walked out after paying.
> 
> I don't know what is happening - problem seems to be that the folks who SHOULD know don't seem to either.




See and understand Shoeman's response, often times being the expert in someone elses' shop doesn't give you the desired response.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Gamekeeper said:


> There aren’t a lot of parts in that system.


I know...

Which is the most frustrating thing about this. Seems like it should be easy to figure out for an expert.



Gamekeeper said:


> Regrettably, due to the ammunition shortage, finding a box of cartridges with the same bullet, and then being able to go to the range and runoff 20 rounds, is much harder to do than previously.


Eh... Got 2.5 boxes of it sitting in my ammo box. If someone tells me it's fixed, I plan on going out and running at least a whole box through it to test it.



Gamekeeper said:


> I don’t like it either when people don’t fix things the first time.


I'm more irritated by the "we checked one thing and that wasn't it, so we did nothing else" thing. It's misfiring... keep looking for problems and firing rounds until you find the problem, or straight up tell me "we can't figure it out".

I will admit I was a bit concerned when I had to show the guy at Shooters Service who was checking the gun in how to disassemble to bolt because he couldn't figure it out...


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Fix it yourself! You can google the exploded view so you know the internals. Not to difficult to do. Order a spare pin and spring. Easy peasy..

should I post a link for you?


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

I'm fairly sure that this could/would be a simple fix. A new mainspring, or some shims to shorten the spring and preload the spring with more force. Perhaps a lighter firing pin if that would be plausible. Both or either of these should increase spring/firing pin speed and if sufficient protrusion isn't the issue then this should rectify your issue... 

Bolt action rifles are pretty simple tools. This isn't a rocket science problem..


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

brewster said:


> See and understand Shoeman's response, often times being the expert in someone elses' shop doesn't give you the desired response.


I can spot cats like him before they even get out their car!

Next.....


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

brewster said:


> I understand the sell thought but, I couldn't sell a gun I wasn't confident in to someone else. I would have to eat it and buy something else.


That right there is a big issue with getting rid of it - unless it's fixed, I'd have to be selling it as a gun with known issues.



ryan-b said:


> There are numerous posts that can be found on google very easily from people having issues with tc ventures misfiring hornady ammo. Particularly American white tail.
> It seems like you are refusing to even consider it for some reason. Good luck in trying to figure out the issue.


It fired Hornady Superformance just fine in 2019 and 2020. Halfway through a box and it suddenly misfires basically every shot... on a box that was half shot through, as well as a brand new box... both from different years.



shaffe48b said:


> I hate to say it but you're best off having at least two rifles and this one you might have to fix yourself. The tc is a budget gun and theyll have to troubleshoot to fix it. Clearly not gonna happen especially this time of year.


I'll be using my slug gun, so at least I do have a backup - as much as I hate carrying that heavy thing.

...and I just want someone to fix it. If you won't be able to do so for three months, tell me that and then give it an honest effort and I'll be back in three months.



DirtySteve said:


> Agreed. I made similar comments in one of the first threads. Check the ammo. Buy a tool at auto parts store and start checking dimensions.


I checked primer depth - it's basically identical to the other ammo I have. Anything else I should be looking at?



sureshot006 said:


> Solution: buy a new 7mm08 and take your time "fixing" the TC.


Probably not a solution for this year, but I'm sort of leaning that way... and as much as I've never loved the Rem 700 and think they tend to be overpriced, this whole experience pushes me that way because everyone knows how to work on them, and parts are super available. They're like the 350 Chevy of the bolt gun world.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

snortwheeze said:


> There's been 15 recommendations. Pick 1, take it there and tell them what you just told us!


Well... that is basically what I did with Shooters Service. 

Got a recommendation here in the last thread, plus I bought the gun there. Took it in, gave them ammo, told them the whole story. They said they'd look at it and fire some rounds, so make sure to leave the ammo. They just didn't actually do anything.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

pescadero said:


> A suggestion on a gunsmith that will:
> 
> 1) Take this gun
> 2) Work on it until
> ...


Edit: we were typing at same time and ypu addressed my questions


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

How about this?
I don’t know the chambering of that particular rifle it’s not in this thread.

Randomly select three cartridges from your box of ammunition.

Have somebody else fire them through their gun.

That will give you high confidence that the ammunition is good.

It would not surprise me that the firing pin indentations from recent firings don’t look the same as those from prior firings.

Hopefully you kept the brass from an earlier box of cartridges.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Can you post a picture of the primer marks from cartridges that fired and ones that didn’t?


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Mark4486 said:


> Can you post a picture of the primer marks from cartridges that fired and ones that didn’t?


I have a couple fired cartridges from last fall up at my cottage - I'll take some pics when we're up there this weekend.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

pescadero said:


> I have a couple fired cartridges from last fall up at my cottage - I'll take some pics when we're up there this weekend.


On the rounds that aren’t firing is there a firing pin mark at all? Or is there a mark and does it look like the rounds that do go off?


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

johnIV said:


> lo
> Most likely not the reason. Work is work. It may end up the last job on the work bench because it's the smallest paying job but a gunsmith will get to it. Just won't be ready this season unless you can find one that has no work. Unlikely.


It's the reason. A lot of money going into ar nowadays. If the only smiths you know don't work with ar then it's generational or based on what you use...i.e. a personal distinction.

Regardless the gun industry doesn't have the distinction between custom car builders, regular mechanics, and oil change guys that you see with auto. You go in for a quick fix for an 'oil change' you're going to pay too much, wait too long, and quite probably not get anything done.

Hence why I hesitate to mess with gunsmiths.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Good luck accurately telling the difference between a fired primer indent and a misfire.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

shaffe48b said:


> It's the reason. A lot of money going into ar nowadays. If the only smiths you know don't work with ar then it's generational or based on what you use...i.e. a personal distinction.
> 
> Regardless the gun industry doesn't have the distinction between custom car builders, regular mechanics, and oil change guys that you see with auto. You go in for a quick fix for an 'oil change' you're going to pay too much, wait too long, and quite probably not get anything done.
> 
> Hence why I hesitate to mess with gunsmiths.


All I can say is ARs aren't the number one rifle worked on by smiths. If they are, it's geographic. I don't see them in the gunsmith shops I deal with all that often. LR and ELR rigs are much more popular in my world of gunsmiths. That's the discipline I prefer so obviously it's why I use those smith's. Just can't say they all mostly work on ARs unless the ones you deal with are "AR" specialists. Regardless, I know one that will fix his problem is he uses him. It's not rocket science and there are good Smith's that will take the time and solve his problem with it going back to the company.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

In my 7mm-08 Remington I can tell the difference between Browning BXR and Hornady Whitetail rounds when I chamber them. The Browning takes a bit more pressure to close the bolt than the Hornady. Both still fire in my gun, but the Hornady brass is definitely on the smaller end of factory spec. My total shot in the dark guess is that you will find that both your ammo and rifle chamber are within standard specifications, but on opposite ends of the tolerance. The chamber is large and the Hornady brass is small. This causes headspace gap and a light primer strike is the result.

Most people store their rifles with the firing spring compressed which cause slight fatigue of the spring, and at some point the combination of the three things mentioned will cause sporadic misfires.

My gut tells me that if you switch to Federal ammunition the problem will disappear as Federal brass is usually on the larger end of the spec.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Some of you guys may be cool with your rifle not firing certain brands of ammo, but I certainly wouldn't be! There are PLENTY of rifles that will chew up any ammo you chamber, as it should. If I have to pu$$yfoot around a firearm with special ammo just to make it go bang, there is something wrong with the RIFLE. Changing for accuracy reasons is different. 

If it worked well with hornady for several years and suddenly quit, why would he trust any other ammo to fire reliably for the next 20-30 years and beyond? Who knows when it will refuse to fire Federal?


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

sureshot006 said:


> Some of you guys may be cool with your rifle not firing certain brands of ammo, but I certainly wouldn't be! There are PLENTY of rifles that will chew up any ammo you chamber, as it should. If I have to pu$$yfoot around a firearm with special ammo just to make it go bang, there is something wrong with the RIFLE. Changing for accuracy reasons is different.
> 
> If it worked well with hornady for several years and suddenly quit, why would he trust any other ammo to fire reliably for the next 20-30 years and beyond? Who knows when it will refuse to fire Federal?


If it was mine that gun would already be down the road. I’d trade it in to a dealer and tell them why I was getting rid of it. At least then I’d have a clear conscience about it.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

jatc said:


> If it was mine that gun would already be down the road. I’d trade it in to a dealer and tell them why I was getting rid of it. At least then I’d have a clear conscience about it.


I agree, trade it into the place you bought it, get a new gun, move on


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

pescadero said:


> A suggestion on a gunsmith that will:
> 
> 1) Take this gun
> 2) Work on it until
> ...


I'd recommend taking it back to Williams, or at least contact them and let them know that their "fix" did not work, then ask for their suggestions. They are one of the better smiths in my opinion. That is who I trust my gun work to.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> Some of you guys may be cool with your rifle not firing certain brands of ammo, but I certainly wouldn't be! There are PLENTY of rifles that will chew up any ammo you chamber, as it should. If I have to pu$$yfoot around a firearm with special ammo just to make it go bang, there is something wrong with the RIFLE. Changing for accuracy reasons is different.
> 
> If it worked well with hornady for several years and suddenly quit, why would he trust any other ammo to fire reliably for the next 20-30 years and beyond? Who knows when it will refuse to fire Federal?


With mass shortages comes poorer quality. Possibly new companies being contracted for components. Then you have bankruptcies and production plants/equipment changing hands. It is a bit unrealistic to expect every firearm to fire every single brand forever without issue. Maybe hornady switched primers for 6 months and things didnt go well? That doesn't mean there is anything wrong with that gun. I have a gun that absolutely will not cycle estate brand shotgun shells. I have a 10 box case and that gun has never cycled a single shell from it without jamming up....it is a pump gun too. No other shell has ever caused an issue with that gun. My other guns cycle the ammo fine. It never crossed my mind to ditch the gun. I dont shoot that ammo in it. I have a 16 gauge that has firing pin issues with fiocchi shells only. It is a gun built in the 40's. I just buy federal/remington brand shells for it.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Personally I wouldn't return it. If it was new and this all happened within the first year, maybe I'd push that option. Being 3 years old, it's the owners problem. Take it in, get it fixed and get it to the range and shoot it. Get your confidence back and move forward. Even if having to purchase another rifle for this year is the option, having this one repaired is the right thing to do IMO. You won't get much for a broke rifle. It's worth more to him after repaired properly than sold while broken. My feeling is, no gunsmith disassembled the bolt and firing system. That IMO is the issue. There is where I believe the problem will be discovered.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Mark4486 said:


> On the rounds that aren’t firing is there a firing pin mark at all? Or is there a mark and does it look like the rounds that do go off?


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

pescadero said:


> View attachment 790861


I had a rifle a couple years ago where that occurred. Couldn't figure it out. It was in the firing pin/spring system. Adjustment was off. Needed more spring tension and was cured by a spring clip added. Pretty simple fix and haven't had an issue since.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

DirtySteve said:


> Maybe hornady switched primers for 6 months and things didnt go well? That doesn't mean there is anything wrong with that gun. I have a gun that absolutely will not cycle estate brand shotgun shells.


I've had guns that wouldn't fire certain brands of ammunition. They would never fire it, or were always unreliable from day 1 - so I wouldn't use it. This gun fired this identical ammo, for 2.5 years without a misfire.

The misfires consist of:
1) ammo bought in August 2019, where half the box fired fine between the 2019 and 2020 seasons
2) ammo bought in August 2020, that was a brand new previously unopened box

... and all the ammo is dry, was stored in an ammo box, and all the ammo for my other guns in the same ammo box fires just fine.



sureshot006 said:


> If it worked well with hornady for several years and suddenly quit, why would he trust any other ammo to fire reliably for the next 20-30 years and beyond? Who knows when it will refuse to fire Federal?


Bingo. 

I'm almost certain SOMETHING has changed with the rifle, and without knowing what - I have little faith that it won't be a progressive failure. Today it's Hornady, tomorrow Winchester, etc., etc.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Tell you what i'll give you $5 for the gun so you don't have to worry about it !


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

plmbmaster said:


> I agree Light strikes. Free floating pin?


No, spring loaded like standard bolt actions.





plmbmaster said:


> Debris in the bolt preventing the pin to fully protrude out of the bolt, have you disassembled the bolt?


I've disassembled and cleaned, and both gunsmiths disassembled and cleaned.
Now, that is basic disassembly like this: 




I have not removed the spring or disassembled further than that, as I have no idea how.




plmbmaster said:


> Firing pin out, springs broken? It’s one of these issues, pin, spring or debris. I also expect you checked the extractor and ejector for tightness?


Firing pin protrusion measures normal (~0.053).
Visual inspection shows the spring isn't broken.
Extractor/ejector aren't loose or sloppy.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> How can you really tell with fired primers? Recoil can flatten a primer. I'd expect a deeper dent simply because it fired.


Recoil shouldn't flatten a primer. Look at the first picture I posted of the 350 Legend Brass. The left and right rounds are perfect condition fired primer. Fired or not the firing pin dimple should look like that, based on my experience with primers that are not fully seated.
The center 2 rounds have flattened primers from and over pressur load. The gas pressure inside the case does this by forcing it against the bolt face. Dimple remains unchanged. I have some fail to fire primers that I will dig up.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

pescadero said:


> Maybe.
> 
> The first gunsmith gave me fired cases - that WERE Hornady, so I assumed they were mine... until I noticed no rounds were missing from the box.
> 
> ...


Maybe I missed that before. My apologies if I did. I thought the gunsmith used a different brand ammo. I may have read into something that wasnt there.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

bowhunter426 said:


> Recoil shouldn't flatten a primer. Look at the first picture I posted of the 350 Legend Brass. The left and right rounds are perfect condition fired primer. Fired or not the firing pin dimple should look like that, based on my experience with primers that are not fully seated.
> The center 2 rounds have flattened primers from and over pressur load. The gas pressure inside the case does this by forcing it against the bolt face. Dimple remains unchanged. I have some fail to fire primers that I will dig up.
> 
> View attachment 790904


You're right it isn't recoil it is pushing the primer back. I used the wrong term. Same concept.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

johnIV said:


> You guys crack me up. Buy a new gun because of a light firing pin spring or light strike on primers. WTF. Must be alot of you guys selling your trucks, houses and boats when things don't go so well. Lots of divorces too I'd imagine. Doesn't anyone just want to find out what the issue is and want it fixed besides the OP ? I'm really curious at this point what the problem is. I mean damn, fix the ****, post the problem that occurred and we can talk about that for 4-5 pages. Is troubleshooting really that much of a problem for you guys here. Let the OP do what he feels like doing without shaming him into something else.


How much do you spend to fix a $400 budget gun. Me, maybe $100-150. My RPR, I would spend a lot more. You need to know when to cut your losses. On a budget gun used for hunting, for me it is sooner than later.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

pescadero said:


> The kid had a misfire with my TC Venture Saturday morning of youth season (9/11).
> 
> Took the gun in that afternoon to *Dick Williams Gunshop* in Saginaw. They worked on it for about an hour, and handed it back with some fired brass. I figured everything was good.
> 
> ...


d&d gunsmiths in truly have always been good. Not cheap though


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

bowhunter426 said:


> How much do you spend to fix a $400 budget gun. Me, maybe $100-150. My RPR, I would spend a lot more. You need to know when to cut your losses. On a budget gun used for hunting, for me it is sooner than later.


Definitely a consideration... Problem is, finding a replacement that has the features that I want at a similar price.

Bolt action 7mm-08
Synthetic stock
Tough finish (Cerakote, Parkerized, Weathershield, etc. - not stainless or blued).
~7 lbs


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

pescadero said:


> Definitely a consideration... Problem is, finding a replacement that has the features that I want at a similar price.
> 
> Bolt action 7mm-08
> Synthetic stock
> ...


You already have one with all of those features. Your list left off the most important feature - it goes bang when you pull the trigger.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

pescadero said:


> That right there is a big issue with getting rid of it - unless it's fixed, I'd have to be selling it as a gun with known issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much do you want for it. If price is right I ll take it


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

pescadero said:


> Definitely a consideration... Problem is, finding a replacement that has the features that I want at a similar price.
> 
> Bolt action 7mm-08
> Synthetic stock
> ...











Buy CONNECTICUT VALLEY ARMS Cascade Bolt Action Rifle Cerakote Bbl Action Veil Camo Synthetic Stock 7mm08 22 Bbl Thrd 5 Online


The CASCADE's 4140 carbon steel barrel is finished in a rich, matte blue or available in Cerakote Flat Dark Earth. The series features a threaded muzzle, making it ready




www.budsgunshop.com


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Waif said:


> It's not?
> Does O.P.'s strikes hint of a soft pin to you? (Don't look round to me. Though pin is floating nice enough.)
> IF primers are harder , something has to give. It's greater resistance.
> Pins have heat treat tolerances. Too hard can be brittle. Too soft , well they get mauled due to malleability.
> ...





bowhunter426 said:


> How much do you spend to fix a $400 budget gun. Me, maybe $100-150. My RPR, I would spend a lot more. You need to know when to cut your losses. On a budget gun used for hunting, for me it is sooner than later.


I'm not saying it couldn't be a consideration (eventually) but the OP obviously wants to fix it so why so much resistance to that decision. I'd say even at 400.00 to purchase new, it's worth fixing. There's only one place the problem could be, and that's the bolt assembly. If the headspace is correct, which I believe has been established, it's not an expensive fix to get the bolt issue resolved. So cut your losses ? What losses. 400 spent on the rifle, not worth anything broken. Spend another 400 or more today and have 800-900 in the end. Sorry, I say put 100-250 in it and have 600.00 in one that is right in the end. Go from there. Just my opinion. Could be he has that in it already in gunsmith costs. Don't know. If that's the case, I get him wanting to stop the pain.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Picture shows problem with pin
The end of a firing pin is supposed to be spherical, so that it doesn’t pierce the primer not oblong like there’s a chunk missing.

Look at your other brass from before


----------



## plmbmaster (Jan 10, 2006)

Possibly the sear, not pulling the firing pin back fully to give proper power to strike the primer hard enough to set it off?
Broken?


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

johnIV said:


> You guys crack me up. Buy a new gun because of a light firing pin spring or light strike on primers. WTF. Must be alot of you guys selling your trucks, houses and boats when things don't go so well. Lots of divorces too I'd imagine. Doesn't anyone just want to find out what the issue is and want it fixed besides the OP ? I'm really curious at this point what the problem is. I mean damn, fix the ****, post the problem that occurred and we can talk about that for 4-5 pages. Is troubleshooting really that much of a problem for you guys here. Let the OP do what he feels like doing without shaming him into something else.


I always get a new truck before it needs new tires..


----------



## plmbmaster (Jan 10, 2006)

I was going to get a new wife when she gave me problems but that was to expensive! Cheaper to keep her!


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Looks like lite strikes. I would call Thompson and see if they will sell you a spring and pin. You said you disassembled and cleans the bolt so that’s one thing off the list. Often guys buy snap caps and release the pressure off the firing pin spring before leaving a gun put away. If your headspace is correct then the chamber is properly sized. If the firing pin protrusion is correct then the pin is not damaged. That rules out those two. Next comes the speed at which the pin strikes the primer. That is controlled by the spring. If the spring is weak or the pin is dirty it will slow it down. You cleaned the pin so that rules that out. Get a spring. Ask for a firing pin to so you can have an extra.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

jr28schalm said:


> I always get a new truck before it needs new tires..


I think that is the primary reason most people lease, to avoid the expense of tire replacement.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

johnIV said:


> My feeling is, no gunsmith disassembled the bolt and firing system. That IMO is the issue. There is where I believe the problem will be discovered.


This makes sense. Until you open it up you're just guessing that nothing has changed inside.



piketroller said:


> Your list left off the most important feature - it goes bang when you pull the trigger.


A rifle has to chamber, go bang, extract, and eject. All the rest is gravey.


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

I read this whole thread to see what happened but nothing. Was there a resolution? Did the gun get fixed?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

